# ecran 3G sur 3gs ??



## dofre b (22 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous, j'ai cassé la vitre de mon iphone 3GS, il marche mais la vitre est fissuré en mille morceaux, j'ai un iphone 3G a disposition, je voulait savoir si on pouvait remplacer la vitre du 3GS par c'elle du 3G. ?????


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2010)

Ce sont exactement les mêmes donc pas de soucis. Il faudra juste faire très attention.


----------



## dofre b (22 Janvier 2010)

merci je te fait comfiance.. je test ca tout de suite...


----------



## dofre b (23 Janvier 2010)

je vien de remonter mon iphone 3gs avec la vitre du 3g et ca ne marche pas.. ce doit etre l'ecran tactile qui n'est pas compatible, vue que ca me fait des truc bizard: je peux le déverrouiller mais quand je clic sur une apps c'est celle au dessu a droite qui s'ouvre....un peu compliquer a manipuller, et l'ecran tactile n'est pas decollable de la vitre ( enfin! j'ai pas reussi) et je trouve qu'il chauffe beaucoup au niveau de l'ecouteur, donc j'ai tout remi en ordre et je vais commander une vitre tactile 3GS.....alors attention au mauvais conseil !!


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2010)

Désolé, j'ai étais de mauvais conseil apparemment.

Pourtant, il me semblait bien avoir lu ça sur un forum US. Et bien, sur, je ne le retrouve pas


----------



## dofre b (30 Janvier 2010)

j'ai reussi a changer la vitre tactile sans probleme, mais maintenant mon iphone3gs est super lent (au moin 2 secondes pour l'eclairage de l'ecran quand on appui sur le bouton principale et pareil pour ouvrir une appli ) et il ne tien pas la charge ( 2h charger a fond et en veille )  quelqu'un a une idée ???


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2010)

La, je passe. Aucune idée.


----------

